# Verifying an SE-R



## thor500 (Nov 20, 2005)

I am wondering what was standard for the '96 200SX SE-R. Specifically the size of the wheels and also the type of rear brakes. I _thought_ that all the '96's came with 15" wheels and rear disc brakes. Can anyone verify these two items. Thanks Jim C.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

thor500 said:


> I am wondering what was standard for the '96 200SX SE-R. Specifically the size of the wheels and also the type of rear brakes. I _thought_ that all the '96's came with 15" wheels and rear disc brakes. Can anyone verify these two items. Thanks Jim C.


The se-r came with 15" 5-spoke wheels and rear disc brakes. Also it came with the sr20de engine instead of the ga16de engine. Interior was a bit nicer and a few other things here and there which set it apart.


----------



## thor500 (Nov 20, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> The se-r came with 15" 5-spoke wheels and rear disc brakes. Also it came with the sr20de engine instead of the ga16de engine. Interior was a bit nicer and a few other things here and there which set it apart.


Well ...... this car was advertised on ebay as an SE-R. This is going to be really interesting as the car I bought has 14" alloy wheels , rear drum brakes AND a trunk lid with an SE-R badge on it. I cannot be sure about the displacement of the engine. I bought the car from ebay and had it inspected by a local Nissan dealer in the state I bought it in. No mention was made to me by the dealer as to the model of this car as well. Come Monday - I will call a Nissan dealer in my home town and ask them to verify that the VIN is for an SE-R - assuming that it is unique. If it is not from an SE-R, I will verify what car it is. Then it will be time to talk to an attorney. The way I see it both the seller AND the dealer are culpable. Jim C.


----------



## N2nismO (Jan 22, 2004)

aside from rear discs and 15" wheels the se-r also has sideskirts.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

thor500 said:


> Well ...... this car was advertised on ebay as an SE-R. This is going to be really interesting as the car I bought has 14" alloy wheels , rear drum brakes AND a trunk lid with an SE-R badge on it. I cannot be sure about the displacement of the engine. I bought the car from ebay and had it inspected by a local Nissan dealer in the state I bought it in. No mention was made to me by the dealer as to the model of this car as well. Come Monday - I will call a Nissan dealer in my home town and ask them to verify that the VIN is for an SE-R - assuming that it is unique. If it is not from an SE-R, I will verify what car it is. Then it will be time to talk to an attorney. The way I see it both the seller AND the dealer are culpable. Jim C.


ya.... i thought all SE-R's had ABS... and 4 Wheel disc brakes. it should say the engine code in the driver door well, right next to the dash.
i think...


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Rear Disk and ABS are options for the SE-R last I checked.. mine has rear disk but not ABS. Just do a search on Google for a options list of that year, it will say what is options or standard.


----------



## sesr20 (Oct 30, 2003)

There is a sticker under the hood that has info on it like valve clearence, etc. If you look there it also has the engine code. All the 200 Se-Rs came with 15" wheels.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

sesr20 said:


> There is a sticker under the hood that has info on it like valve clearence, etc. If you look there it also has the engine code. All the 200 Se-Rs came with 15" wheels.


 Sorry, I should have stated that.. Thats what you need to look for, if it has a SR20DE in it. Really thats the biggest difference youll notice from a SE to a SE-R, and its biggest apeal to people. Other then that there is really little things like leather on the shifter and stearing wheel, side skirts, nothing you cant out do with a couple hundred in your pocket.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Char said:


> Sorry, I should have stated that.. Thats what you need to look for, if it has a SR20DE in it. Really thats the biggest difference youll notice from a SE to a SE-R, and its biggest apeal to people. Other then that there is really little things like leather on the shifter and stearing wheel, side skirts, nothing you cant out do with a couple hundred in your pocket.


yeah, I didn't know what you were doing, however if you trying to find out if someone is just trying to pass it off look at the engine pic.

The GA16 and SR20 are very differnt. Post a pic/link up here and we'll let you know.

as char stated, putting the skirts on and the badge is very easy, just look at project 1.6T, its got the sideskirts.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Char said:


> Rear Disk and ABS are options for the SE-R last I checked.. mine has rear disk but not ABS. Just do a search on Google for a options list of that year, it will say what is options or standard.


Daughters SER 1997 came with rear discs and LSD standard. 
I agree that the rear discs and wheels might have been swapped off. 
As others have said check for the 2.0 
Good Luck......


----------



## thor500 (Nov 20, 2005)

IanH said:


> Daughters SER 1997 came with rear discs and LSD standard.
> I agree that the rear discs and wheels might have been swapped off.
> As others have said check for the 2.0
> Good Luck......


Thanks for all the info guys. Unfortunately my daughter has the car and is in another city right now so I am unable to snap pics of the engine. As I recall the redline on the tach is set at 6900 ....... if that is a clue between the 1.6 and 2.0. Will keep the list posted as to what I find out. Jim C.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

thor500 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. Unfortunately my daughter has the car and is in another city right now so I am unable to snap pics of the engine. As I recall the redline on the tach is set at 6900 ....... if that is a clue between the 1.6 and 2.0. Will keep the list posted as to what I find out. Jim C.


did you even look at the engine...? cause the GA & SR are way different.... SR has a recession in the valve cover where the spark plug wires go into head


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

thor500 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. Unfortunately my daughter has the car and is in another city right now so I am unable to snap pics of the engine. As I recall the redline on the tach is set at 6900 ....... if that is a clue between the 1.6 and 2.0. Will keep the list posted as to what I find out. Jim C.


I don't remember the red line for the 2.0 but the speedo is different, the 2.0 goes to 150 and the 1.6 to 130 from memory. I think my 1.6 redlines at 6800. 
But the cluster works in either car, I tried my 1.6 cluster with Tach in my daughters 2.0 car and it worked fine, so this is no guarantee. 
Their is also a thread here somewhere on reading the VIN number. I will look for it.
Good luck...

Here it is....

http://www.courtesyparts.com/specs/vin.html


----------



## thor500 (Nov 20, 2005)

IanH said:


> I don't remember the red line for the 2.0 but the speedo is different, the 2.0 goes to 150 and the 1.6 to 130 from memory. I think my 1.6 redlines at 6800.
> But the cluster works in either car, I tried my 1.6 cluster with Tach in my daughters 2.0 car and it worked fine, so this is no guarantee.
> Their is also a thread here somewhere on reading the VIN number. I will look for it.
> Good luck...
> ...


Well that sews it up. It may have an SR20 engine in it, but it most definitely is _not_ an SE-R. The VIN starts out 1N4A and according to the Nissan VIN chart it should read 1N4G. The fourth digit being the identifier. I have sent my daughter pictures of the SR20 and GA16 engines. She should be able to verify which it is. Now that I think about it ....... I suppose that the SE-R would also have different shocks, sway bars, spring rates and internal transmission ratios .... maybe even a whole different transmission. 

Since you guys seem inclined to answer all my questions, heres the next one:
Is there any relationship between the engine number and the VIN number? Do they match in some way?

Thanks again - Jim C.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

It could just be a SE or GXE with a SR20 swapped in.. interesting. But yeah, the SE-Rs redline at either 7100 or 7200, Id have to go out to look to be sure, but I know its slightly after 7K.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Char said:


> It could just be a SE or GXE with a SR20 swapped in.. interesting. But yeah, the SE-Rs redline at either 7100 or 7200, Id have to go out to look to be sure, but I know its slightly after 7K.


if it was a GXE (sentra) it would be very hard to pass off as a se-r being that the se-r is 2 door.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

ALL SE-R's had rear disc brakes. If it has drums it is NOT an SE-R. The tach tells me it is was originally a 1.6 car.

I guess it is possible that they did an SR swap so If you post a pic of the motor we can tell you if it is a GA16 or SR20. 

Regardless the auction was inaccurate!


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

If I remember correctly, weren't the SEs SR20DE engines even if it wasn't an SE-R?


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

Beltane70 said:


> If I remember correctly, weren't the SEs SR20DE engines even if it wasn't an SE-R?


ummm no


IanH said:


> I don't remember the red line for the 2.0 but the speedo is different, the 2.0 goes to 150 and the 1.6 to 130 from memory. I think my 1.6 redlines at 6800.
> But the cluster works in either car, I tried my 1.6 cluster with Tach in my daughters 2.0 car and it worked fine, so this is no guarantee.
> Their is also a thread here somewhere on reading the VIN number. I will look for it.


the 1.6 speedo, atleast on a 200sx se, goes to 120


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

makaveli said:


> ummm no
> 
> 
> the 1.6 speedo, atleast on a 200sx se, goes to 120


Maybe its different year to year.
The speedo on my car goes to 130, 120 is the highest number but it is graduated to 130. 
My tach assembly from an 200SX and I dont know which model but its for a 1.6 not a 2.0


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

thor500 said:


> Well that sews it up. It may have an SR20 engine in it, but it most definitely is _not_ an SE-R. The VIN starts out 1N4A and according to the Nissan VIN chart it should read 1N4G. The fourth digit being the identifier. I have sent my daughter pictures of the SR20 and GA16 engines. She should be able to verify which it is. Now that I think about it ....... I suppose that the SE-R would also have different shocks, sway bars, spring rates and internal transmission ratios .... maybe even a whole different transmission.
> 
> Since you guys seem inclined to answer all my questions, heres the next one:
> Is there any relationship between the engine number and the VIN number? Do they match in some way?
> ...


I don't know enough to answer this for a Nissan, but in general the only cars where the engine number are the same as the VIN are low volume. High volume cars do not have matching numbers and when I worked at FORD UK no attempt was made to align numbers. 
My 67 XKE has matching numbers on engine, head, chassis and rear end. 
But the engine number range will tell the dealer what part to use if there is a cross over mid year. 
So i think the best you could find out is a range of numbers that was manufactured in a time period which could be months or years long. 
Sorry to hear that its not an SER. I hope it is a 2.0 though since thats a lot of time and money to upgrade. 
Good Luck.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

IanH said:


> Maybe its different year to year.
> The speedo on my car goes to 130, 120 is the highest number but it is graduated to 130.
> My tach assembly from an 200SX and I dont know which model but its for a 1.6 not a 2.0


lol mine probably goes to 130, i never really looked at it closely. its sorta like looking at ferrari, when you know that you are NEVER going to have it. the last # on mine it 120 also


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

It has to be higher then 120 being the fuel cut off is at 115 and when you actually hit it (Yeah.. have a couple times) its no where near (or seems it at the time) at the end of the speedo.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

makaveli said:


> ya.... i thought all SE-R's had ABS... and 4 Wheel disc brakes. it should say the engine code in the driver door well, right next to the dash.
> i think...


The ABS is optional.
This link has the 95- 97 SER specs...

http://www.se-r.net/about/200sx/95-97_200sx_stats.html


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Char said:


> fuel cut off is at 115


WRONG!!!!!


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> WRONG!!!!!


 NOT WRONG! Ive hit it like 4 times. And I just checked my Speedometer, it goes to 150. Redline is 7100. Unless I have some weird ass freaky SE-R, then its not wrong.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

Char said:


> NOT WRONG! Ive hit it like 4 times. And I just checked my Speedometer, it goes to 150. Redline is 7100. Unless I have some weird ass freaky SE-R, then its not wrong.


yes, but i belive we were discussing the GA1.6 model(base + SE) not the sr2.0(SE-R) model so im sorry but you are the weakest link. Goodbye!


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

makaveli said:


> yes, but i belive we were discussing the GA1.6 model(base + SE) not the sr2.0(SE-R) model so im sorry but you are the weakest link. Goodbye!


 Sorry, what? I was trying to stay on topic, thanks. =D


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Char said:


> NOT WRONG! Ive hit it like 4 times. And I just checked my Speedometer, it goes to 150. Redline is 7100. Unless I have some weird ass freaky SE-R, then its not wrong.


sorry, thought you had the 1.6, I dunno where I thought I read that.

Please post up what track you were at when you hit those speeds as well :thumbup:


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> sorry, thought you had the 1.6, I dunno where I thought I read that.
> 
> Please post up what track you were at when you hit those speeds as well :thumbup:


 *coughs* Are there any good tracks around Maryland? heh


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Damn, I should hang here more often. This place goes to crap real fast it would seem.

The car in question is not an SE-R, regardless if it has a 2.0 at this point. If it has a 2.0, it was prolly a swap.

Here are the crucial differences between the 200sx models (NOT SENTRA)
1. SE-R has 15" alloys (14 for SE, 13 steelies for base model)
2. SE-R has rear disc, all other have drum.
3. SE-R has sideskirts
stop here. If something is wrong by now, it's not a real SE-R

Next, the SE-R has a SR20DE engine instead of GA16DE. Here's how to tell the difference:
1. GA16 typically has a black plastic valve cover that dips in the middle about 1/4" where the plugs are at. SR20 has a metal valve cover with a DEEP (2-3") groove where the plug wires go.
2. SR20's have "SR20" written on the front of the engine where the tranny meets the engine. There's a flat polished part of the engine facing you engraved with "SR20" in a funny font.
3. The gauge cluster on the GA goes to 120mph (going by the numbers) and 8krpm (6900RPM redline). The SR20 reads up to 140mph and 9krpm (7100RPM redline). 
4. and just for clarification, the governor/speed cut/fuel cut is at 109 on the GA and 115 on the SR. Do not rely on the speedometer at these speeds, it ALWAYS reads high.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Damn, I should hang here more often. This place goes to crap real fast it would seem.
> 
> The car in question is not an SE-R, regardless if it has a 2.0 at this point. If it has a 2.0, it was prolly a swap.
> 
> ...


actually disc brakes was an option on the 200sx SE. at least the 96 model


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'd have to see that to believe it. Anyone else know anything about this?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'd have to see that to believe it. Anyone else know anything about this?


I know it was an option but i thought it was only on the 98 models...


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'd have to see that to believe it. Anyone else know anything about this?


here ya go http://www.edmunds.com/used/1996/ni...ml?tid=edmunds.u.specs.leftsidenav..8.Nissan*


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I just looked at the Nissan Brochures (96,97,98) and they all list it as an option on the 1.6 cars. Interesting...


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

What is the vin #? I had both the SE and SER models and one has the vin xxxABxxxxxxxx and the other is 
xxxBBxxxxxxxxxx

Whch is the VIN? AB or BB?


----------

